# Imitation of a myspace pic



## ScottALot (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, I want you guys to do the cheesiest imitation of a myspace/facebook whatever personal picture. For example, here's mine:


----------



## ganzey (Dec 10, 2009)

seriously, not a single response? wow


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 10, 2009)

ganzey said:


> seriously, not a single response? wow



F***in epic!!!

i JUST SPIT JUICE ON MY TABLE BUGGER...


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 12, 2009)

No, but I think it'd be a funny thread. Am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## speedyink (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like it, huh


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> No, but I think it'd be a funny thread. Am I the only one who thinks that?



The vast majority here are not 13-14 year old girls...


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 13, 2009)

sarcastic: hahahaha. very funny.

Seriously, I compared mine to some of my MySpace friends and mine resembles theirs pretty well.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 13, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> The vast majority here are not 13-14 year old girls...



ouch


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 13, 2009)

i got mine right here


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> i got mine right here



Holy Crap!! you must be hella smart!?!?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 13, 2009)

i think this thread is riding the failboat to nowhere lol


----------



## speedyink (Dec 13, 2009)

motoxrdude said:


> i think this thread is riding the failboat to nowhere lol



+1


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

motoxrdude said:


> i think this thread is riding the failboat to nowhere lol



+2


----------



## ganzey (Dec 13, 2009)

+3


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 13, 2009)

ganzey said:


> +3



+4?


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 13, 2009)

-1 +2 -3 +4


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

funkysnair said:


> -1 +2 -3 +4



=2


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 13, 2009)

laquer head said:


> =2



+3 =5


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 13, 2009)

+1=6

Judging that pic, funky must be mep's brother lol


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

Ramomar said:


> +1=6



+1 = 7

(one more for for the highly sought after OCTO-Fail)


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2009)

The answer is 42


----------



## Laquer Head (Dec 13, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> The answer is 42



 octo-fail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ganzey (Dec 13, 2009)

~6


----------



## mep916 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ramomar said:


> Judging that pic, funky must be mep's brother lol



Brotha from anotha motha.


----------



## WeatherMan (Dec 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## TFT (Dec 13, 2009)

Bootup05 said:


> lol



Now come on, there's kids on here, do you wanna frighten them before they go to bed.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 13, 2009)

TFT said:


> Now come on, there's kids on here, do you wanna frighten them before they go to bed.



Lol, wow, why is the door or whatever in the shape of a pentagon?


----------



## TFT (Dec 13, 2009)

It was the shape of the cross lol to keep the undead in the cellar but one has escaped.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 13, 2009)

TFT said:


> It was the shape of the cross lol to keep the undead in the cellar but one has escaped.



"Winner of Photo Tournament - Eerie, Dark, Creepy" (In your siggy.) Now we understand why


----------



## ScottALot (Dec 14, 2009)

You realize how old this thread is? I posted it a couple months ago I think and it didn't get any replies until now. And hell, 2 funny pics makes it worth it


----------



## funkysnair (Dec 15, 2009)

mep916 said:


> Brotha from anotha motha.


Ayeeeeeeeeeeee, keep it real brother


----------

